# want new graphic card



## harbakshsingh (May 23, 2014)

my system config: 
 windows 7 64 bit
1. Intel i3 3200 3.3ghz processor
2. 4 gb ram
3. Zotac nvidia gt 610 synergy edition graphic card 2gb
4. Ga h61m ds2 motherboard
5. monitor-Acer S190HQL 1366X768

my budget is from 1000 to 9000. not more than that
i want a very nice graphic card


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 23, 2014)

Sapphire R7 260X 2GB -10,260.


----------



## harbakshsingh (May 23, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Sapphire R7 260X 2GB -10,260.



very costly out of my budget

- - - Updated - - -

can i put a gddr5 graphic card in my motherboard GA h61m ds2

- - - Updated - - -

caus nvidia gtx 650 is on sale on flipkart


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 23, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> very costly out of my budget
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Zotac GTX650Ti 1GB -9,475.
Link:*www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gtx-650-ti-1gb-1-gb-gddr5-graphics-card/p/itmdez49ptzu4g7e


----------



## vkl (May 23, 2014)

First of all post the exact details of your PSU.
Memory type GDDR5/GDDR3 of graphic card has nothing to do with motherboard for compatibilty.
You can go though this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html
I am closing your other thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/183968-want-new-graphic-card.html


----------



## Aravind92 (May 23, 2014)

No go for this,just a tad slower than 260x *www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gtx-...=750&ref=86687e18-4134-467f-bed8-fd81d917c818 ...


----------



## harbakshsingh (May 24, 2014)

Is 1 gb better than 2gb?


----------



## Cilus (May 24, 2014)

Don't get by the size of the memory in a Graphics card in lower and mid range section. Within 9K, GTX 750 1GB is really a good buy. And 2GB Video memory is useful when you're paying @ 1920X1080 or higher resolution. For 1366X768, 1GB video Ram is enough.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> Is 1 gb better than 2gb?



remember you need to get a new psu as well as i assume your current psu iss a generic local one. get hd 7770 +antec vp450p if you cant extend your budget for psu.else if you can extend,then mention it too.
also as [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] mentioned,dont go for memory size instead look at the spec sheet. it is the grphic processor which is important not just the amount of memory.


----------



## adityak469 (May 25, 2014)

If OP gets a GTX 750, he won't have to buy a PSU, my vote goes for 750.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> If OP gets a GTX 750, he won't have to buy a PSU, my vote goes for 750.



a good psu is always recommended not just for gpu but to maintain the integrity of all other components.


----------



## harbakshsingh (May 25, 2014)

i have iball lpe223-400 power supply unit 
will it work with any of the above graphic card?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> i have iball lpe223-400 power supply unit
> will it work with any of the above graphic card?



Don't go with the generic PSU's.Go with these instead:

Sapphire R7 250 1GB -6700,
Antec VP450P -2600.
TOTAL -9,300.


----------



## harbakshsingh (May 25, 2014)

which is better gtx 750 1gb or gtx 650ti 1gb and can it go with my psu iball lpe223-400
any other?
with which i do not have to buy a new psu


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 25, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> which is better gtx 750 1gb or gtx 650ti 1gb and can it go with my psu iball lpe223-400
> any other?
> with which i do not have to buy a new psu



have a look at here. you will know the importance of a psu. *www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-2130355/components-buying-tips-information-indians.html
even if you dont have a gpu/dont want to buy one, buy a new psu. here you have the budget for both, then why not?? think whether you want longevity for your pccomponents.


----------



## D-TOX (May 31, 2014)

Go for GTX 750!!


----------

